# New Jackson 7's for 2013



## Triple-J (Jan 21, 2013)

So I was looking at some stuff on Thomann and noticed these....
Jackson Broderick Pro Soloist 7 SBK - Thomann UK Cyberstore
Jackson Broderick Pro Soloist 7 SW - Thomann UK Cyberstore
Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW - Thomann UK Cyberstore
Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA - Thomann UK Cyberstore
Jackson JS22-7 Dinky SB - Thomann UK Cyberstore

I know there's no pictures yet but reading the spec sheets I am 100% interested in the DKA7 and the JS22 sounds interesting too as it'll be one of the few 7's for under £200 there's also some 8 strings too one of which is quite possibly the cheapest 8 in production.
Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR - Thomann UK Cyberstore
Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## elrrek (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/WN13/FMIC%202013%20NAMM%20Show%20Products.pdf

BOING!
I think that says "Pro Dinky DKA8" also.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2013)

> Chris Broderick DiMarizio® humbuckers


uh ?

On a related topic....FMIC Y U NO PUT PITCURES IN PDF ?

I was likely in for one of those new universes but now...price of the broderick is tempting.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

Was excited about the DK7 until I read the specs:

26.5" scale, hardtail bridge, satin finish = 3 strikes and you're out


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

meh,I love jacksons but I just can`t get excited about their 7`s


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2013)

The Dinky sounds decent for the specs.... lets see how it plays/looks at NAMM.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

I still don't understand why they're refusing to do anything with standard Jackson specs. I guess the Broderick is close but all they need is are 7-string versions of the DKXT, SLX, SL2H, and SL2H-T. Maybe a cheap JS model or two on the bottom.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

^this


yea I can`t stand the Broderick shape.


----------



## JamesGrote (Jan 21, 2013)

"shipment due to arrive on 11.02.2013"

I hope that's incorrect.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

Why? That's 3 weeks from today. Most of the world uses the day-month-year format which makes more sense than our month-day-year.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 21, 2013)

elrrek said:


> http://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/WN13/FMIC%202013%20NAMM%20Show%20Products.pdf
> 
> BOING!
> I think that says "Pro Dinky DKA8" also.



Whoa, what a sec...They're bringing back the Guild electrics??


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 21, 2013)

JamesGrote said:


> "shipment due to arrive on 11.02.2013"
> 
> I hope that's incorrect.





troyguitar said:


> Why? That's 3 weeks from today. Most of the world uses the day-month-year format which makes more sense than our month-day-year.



Not many people in the states catch on to that.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 21, 2013)

elrrek said:


> http://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/WN13/FMIC%202013%20NAMM%20Show%20Products.pdf



So nothing from Charvel? I was hoping to see something Guthrie Govan related.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2013)

JamesGrote said:


> "shipment due to arrive on 11.02.2013"
> 
> I hope that's incorrect.



Proper date use and metric system, man. 
As to Charvel, They'll likely at least some of their tasty customs. They released a whole new line last year so unsure if we should wait for something good.


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2013)

26.5 inch scale alder dinky with decent pickups?

Jackson you glorious bastards you've finally cracked it.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn. I was holding out hope for some Charvel production 7 strings after last year's customs. Doesn't look like Charvel has anything new coming.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm interested in the JS32-8Q. JS 32 is generally their cheapies


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2013)

Photos:

Jackson Broderick Pro Soloist 7 SW







Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW







Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA












Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR






Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK






They got the dinky so right. The killswitch bothers me (looks out of place) but they got everything else about it so right it's not even a deal breaker.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

McKay said:


> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA



I was planning on having my damien elite 7 modded to look like that. How much? I want it. SO bad. More then the Sterling JP7. Sorry Sterling.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 21, 2013)

McKay said:


> Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK


How much?!?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know why, but that solitary shark tooth makes me laugh.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 21, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> How much?!?



That guitar looks amazing


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Dinky Pro and the Broderick look incredible! 

I wonder if Jackson plans to move the production of the Pro Series to the Mexico plant soon or if they already have. If they do I will be all over these guitars.


----------



## jwade (Jan 21, 2013)

McKay said:


> Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW



Schwing.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 21, 2013)

Even the cheapo JS looks decent. So far, that's a brilliant line.


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2013)

My paint-fu is weak, but this is what I'm gonna do to mine:


----------



## Felvin (Jan 21, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> How much?!?



 805,- at Thomann and  755,- for that sexy white one.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2013)

I admit, the white paint job does wonders for the look of the Broderick model.

For the love of God though, WHY did they have to use that one headstock on _everything_? The SLS headstock looks SO much better.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 21, 2013)

I was like "Whoa, cool fret board, something new", then I realized it was just the brand of the store over the guitar.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 21, 2013)

Felvin said:


>  805,- at Thomann and  755,- for that sexy white one.


Well that's definatly not bad 
Now I have to start deciding to get my first 7 this year or make the jump all the way to 8


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 21, 2013)

They are not even very pricey. Probably the Broderick model with the flame maple top will be in another price range..?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally someone does a good take on the RG1527m look.

Also props to jackson on finally getting a decent semi-traditional Dinky out. Now for a Soloist ^_^


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish they'd have a medium level Broderick instead of just either cheap and unreasonably expensive.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 21, 2013)

McKay said:


> Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA



Not bad... needs SD Distortion.

EDIT: Thomann says 21 frets (damn) but the guitar in the picture has 24 frets...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 21, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> I wish they'd have a medium level Broderick instead of just either cheap and unreasonably expensive.



This is the mid level model, it will probably be around 1k USD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> I wish they'd have a medium level Broderick instead of just either cheap and unreasonably expensive.



The Broderick pro is a medium level instrument. The pro series is a step below the usa line.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Do want. 

Do fucking want.


----------



## Draceius (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ffs, I just bought a guitar and now I see this, I'm definitely going to snag the Pro DKA7 when I can.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 21, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> The Dinky Pro and the Broderick look incredible!
> 
> I wonder if Jackson plans to move the production of the Pro Series to the Mexico plant soon or if they already have. If they do I will be all over these guitars.



Mexico my friend, at least the few Jackson Pro Series we've had come through our shop over the last few months have been MIM anyways.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 21, 2013)

The bolt on versions of the Pros are MIM....at least so far. I believe the neck thrus are Indonesia.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 21, 2013)

DAGNABBIT

That 8 looks especially sexy.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2013)

Jackson has been holding out this entire time  

NAMM 2013 is going to have a shit ton of amazing guitars that it is going to be damn near impossible to chose a winner


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 21, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Mexico my friend, at least the few Jackson Pro Series we've had come through our shop over the last few months have been MIM anyways.



Which ones have come through and how where they, man ?

Looks like I have to jump on that Borderick!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 21, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> The bolt on versions of the Pros are MIM....at least so far. I believe the neck thrus are Indonesia.



I think they said the neck thrus were Indonesian for the time but they were going to transfer making all of them to Mexico eventually, that is what I heard.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 21, 2013)

After seeing the pics I have to admit I'm impressed so far as it looks like Jackson have made a decent attempt at a proper 7 & 8 string range instead of just producing one 7 string in their lineup plus all of the models are well priced (the JS32-7Q is only £266!) they come in a decent variety of colours and best of all they look a little different from what Ibanez/ESP/Schecter are offering.


----------



## AntaresX9 (Jan 21, 2013)

For me Jackson has finally nailed it. A decently priced 7 string without a floyd and with passive PU is something a lot of us wanted. Also compared to ibanez premium which is about almost the same price the pickups are a lot better. The only thing I'm not sure about is how does the craftsmanship on the newer pros made in mexico compare to that of the indonesian and earlier japaneses made jacksons so if anyone can enlighten me on this I will be truly grateful.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2013)

Love all of these


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm assuming the quality is on par with MIM Fenders. It's the same builders, isn't it?

If that is the case, then they'll be pretty nice.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 21, 2013)

Didn't expect this, gotta get that White Pro Broderick model.


----------



## Heroin (Jan 21, 2013)

jwade said:


> Schwing.


----------



## Panacea224 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was ready to pick up the s5427 but now after seeing that snow white Broderick I think I'll be buying that as soon as its available. I have played the us model, I obviously don't expect this to be on the same level but if this ends up being good quality it will be amazing.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 21, 2013)

Color me impressed, didnt expect Jackson to get so much right this year. Especially the white Dinky 7 and the black Dinky 8 are amazing.

Note the white pickups too; kick ass!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 21, 2013)

The white 7 with the maple board is pure sex. I hope they make it to Australia.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 21, 2013)

jwade said:


> Schwing.


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 21, 2013)

>



So. Much. Want.


----------



## MJMinky (Jan 21, 2013)

That white DKA7 is perfect for me! I wish it could be possible to try that one out somewhere in summer.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 21, 2013)

Crap, just re-read the specs and noticed the DKA7 is a bolt on.... For the love of God why!!!!??? 

Correct me if i am wrong but dont Jackson have that giant blocky fender style bolt on?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 21, 2013)

McKay said:


>










SO. MUCH. WANT.

Jackson? Check. Dimarzios? Check. Maple board? Check. Killswitch? Check. NO STUPID TRANS FIGURED TOP? Motherfucking _CHECK_.

Goddammit, I want that thing. My first 7 was a Jackson, and now perhaps my first 8 will be, too.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 21, 2013)

Man, I wish they had gone with the one black sharkfin inlay on the 12th fret on the maple board. It looked so classy.

Edit: I'm blind

If I ever get an 8-string, it's going to be one of these


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 21, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Crap, just re-read the specs and noticed the DKA7 is a bolt on.... For the love of God why!!!!???
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong but dont Jackson have that giant blocky fender style bolt on?



For future reference, Dinky (DK in model name) denotes a bolt-on neck and Soloists (SL) are neckthru in Jackson parlance.


----------



## Miek (Jan 21, 2013)

Nailed it.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe it's about time to try Jacksons 7-string!

EDIT: The DKA7 would have been perfect if it weren't for the kill-switch and misplaced tone nut


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 21, 2013)

GiantBaba said:


> For future reference, Dinky (DK in model name) denotes a bolt-on neck and Soloists (SL) are neckthru in Jackson parlance.



Sweet baby Jesus, I have been playing guitar for like 11 years and i never knew that...

I feel like i should go contemplate this on the tree of woe....


----------



## Valserp (Jan 21, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I admit, the white paint job does wonders for the look of the Broderick model.
> 
> For the love of God though, WHY did they have to use that one headstock on _everything_? The SLS headstock looks SO much better.



Indeed them headstocks are just 

Still a Jackson fan, but maybe I'll wait for their next attempt


----------



## AhsanU (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm excited to see the Corey Beaulieu signature 7 string V too. Hopefully it won't cost an arm and leg.

But those Broderick sigs are freakin' gorgeous.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 22, 2013)

This may be complete blasphemy, but these DKA models may have just entirely killed my Stef Tele GAS. Want in the worst way.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 22, 2013)

That white Broderick is hurting my eyes. Interested, though.


----------



## Evergrey (Jan 22, 2013)

Felvin said:


>  805,- at Thomann and  755,- for that sexy white one.



That would mean usually $500-800.
Usually much more expensive in Europe.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 22, 2013)

holy fuck, if that 8 with the d-activators, killswitch and mapleboard is only 700 that's like Agile level of affordability.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Crap, just re-read the specs and noticed the DKA7 is a bolt on.... For the love of God why!!!!???


I prefer bolt ons on strat shapes anyway.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 22, 2013)

If the DK models are bolt-ons and made in Mexico then I can see myself trying to get my hands on one of these. They look gorgeous.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2013)

FUCKING GIVE ME THIS.


----------



## a curry (Jan 22, 2013)

That dka7 is going to be mine.... I keep feeling more and more sorry for my wallet...


----------



## Devotee (Jan 22, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Crap, just re-read the specs and noticed the DKA7 is a bolt on.... For the love of God why!!!!???
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong but dont Jackson have that giant blocky fender style bolt on?



Because they already offer archtop neckthrough 7-strings? 

I don't know what the neck joints on these are going to be like but the new Pro Dinkys have all access neck joints.


----------



## CRaul87 (Jan 22, 2013)

there's something wrong with those headstocks


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I don't know whats up with those 8 string headstocks lol. Dear god though, they really freakin killed it this year! That black 8 string has white neck and headstock binding on it also. And I must say that white does make that hideous Broderick shape a little more tolerable. If they would make a regular soloist with those same specs that would be awesome. I do believe I must have that 8 string though.

EDIT: Actually they all have the same weird headstock except the Broderick model. And is it just me or does that red 8 have those weird pickups seen on the Ibanez S8?

EDIT #2: NO EMGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT #3: I see whats up with the headstocks now. It looks like they reversed the tip and left the rest of the headstock non-reversed. Looks fine to me.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 22, 2013)

I think after the feedback they received from Misha they slowly started to shy away from the big, blocky heels. Considering these guitars are a testament to Jackson listening to the ERG community I highly doubt that they will have block style heels.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 22, 2013)

McKay said:


> Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to pick up the JS32 8Q for my first eight. Get it in red and put some white Dimazios in it.


----------



## chris9 (Jan 22, 2013)

77zark77 said:


> McKay said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW
> ...


----------



## Skullet (Jan 22, 2013)

Not 7s but 

Jackson Pro DK2QHT Dinky NA - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Jackson Pro DK2MHT Dinky DMP - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Jackson Pro DK2MHT Dinky BG - Thomann UK Cyberstore

I need that blow glow in my life !


----------



## Light121 (Jan 22, 2013)

I can feel the DKA7 raping my wallet already...
Personally, I actually like these new headstocks


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Not 7s but
> 
> Jackson Pro DK2QHT Dinky NA - Thomann UK Cyberstore
> 
> ...


 
That Chlorine Burst looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## aawshred (Jan 22, 2013)

somebody finally got it right. after all this time.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 22, 2013)

That blue one makes my guitar purchase decision even harder


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jesus christ! Jackson AND Ibanez both want ALL my money this year...and I finally got a good paying job. So much for saving money...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anybody know what those black blobs are next to the rear strap button?


----------



## Miek (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like they're mounting strat-style jacks on the butt of the guitar, below the strap buttons.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 22, 2013)

"Bolt on Maple..."

Unless Jackson starts using AANJs I'm no longer interested.... but white with maple fretboard?? LOVE IT. You almost had all of my monies Jackson... Almost.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm really keen on the white broderick 7! Really happy they're bringing them to the more affordable price ranges.


----------



## bcfox (Jan 22, 2013)

Miek said:


> Looks like they're mounting strat-style jacks on the butt of the guitar, below the strap buttons.



That's what it looks like to me. Nice feature in my opinion since it'll route a straight jacked cable right up to the strap button. I'm really excited to see more on the Dinky. I haven't had much experience with Jackson's due to a lack of access locally, but it's definitely killer looking.


----------



## a curry (Jan 22, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> "Bolt on Maple..."
> 
> Unless Jackson starts using AANJs I'm no longer interested.... but white with maple fretboard?? LOVE IT. You almost had all of my monies Jackson... Almost.



Someone on here said they do have the AANJ's now.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> "Bolt on Maple..."
> 
> Unless Jackson starts using AANJs I'm no longer interested.... but white with maple fretboard?? LOVE IT. You almost had all of my monies Jackson... Almost.


 
I've never had any problem playing a guitar with a square bolt-on heel. I do find a traditional LP neck joint to be a little weird to navigate though.


----------



## mwcarl (Jan 22, 2013)

The Broderick and the DKA8 are both really interesting to me, wonder what the North American prices will be.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2013)

Really like what Jackson has to offer this year, they are really stepping up their game, just like Ibanez.


----------



## Rypac (Jan 22, 2013)

The DKA8 is stunning. I really dig the contrast of white pickups on the black finish.


----------



## armdias (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't understand German, but I just found this:

JACKSON NAMM News 2013 Teil 2 &#8211; Limited Editions DKA7 & DKA8 | Music Store News

So, it seems that DKA7 and DKA8 are a limited editon?


----------



## Draceius (Jan 22, 2013)

Chrome translated for me...



> Jackson Vielsaiter invasion is made at the NAMM 2013 continues with two limited instruments. DKA7 and DKA8 come from the Pro Series and are each equipped with the latest generation of high-quality DiMarzio pickups. Special emphasis lies on the built-in "kill switch" that can be used to generate funky effects. Rounding out the two pieces of jewelry with one piece and oiled maple neck, a long 26.5 "scale, Dunlop straplocks and Planet Waves Auto-Trim locking tuners. Anyone who wants to get one of the two gems that should act quickly ...



Well then...


----------



## armdias (Jan 22, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Chrome translated for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Well then...



Thanks!

Damn! I really wanted the DKA8. And the DKA7, with that maple fretboard, would be perfect for my needs, but wish it had a tremolo... Anyway, no money in the near future, so... bye bye DKA's


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Limited edition? Like limited to how many?? That sucks! I was more stoked about the DKA7&8 than I am about the new Ibanez stuff! And I don't even like Jacksons normally!


----------



## McKay (Jan 22, 2013)

Unless they have something even better in the works, which would be hard, I fucking hope these aren't limited edition.

Maybe models without the killswitch? Everything about that DKA7 is perfect.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2013)

If by everything you mean everything except for the scale length, bridge, finish, inlays, and binding then yeah


----------



## armdias (Jan 22, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Limited edition? Like limited to how many?? That sucks! I was more stoked about the DKA7&8 than I am about the new Ibanez stuff! And I don't even like Jacksons normally!



I wish i knew. I toyed with the idea of getting the DKA8, by the end of the year (yeah, money is really tight and needs to be spent on other things). Would love to have the DKA7 with that gorgeous maple fretboard, but the lack of a tremolo is a deal breaker for me (ok, i know that most of you prefer fixed bridge 7s, but i really want a tremolo on a 7 string )

But being limited, I'm guessing they won't be available for a year...


----------



## a curry (Jan 22, 2013)

McKay said:


> Unless they have something even better in the works, which would be hard, I fucking hope these aren't limited edition.
> 
> Maybe models without the killswitch? Everything about that DKA7 is perfect.



I completely agree. And since I missed my chance on the ibanez 1527m I have to buy this! And honestly I think this is a much nicer guitar to, as a price-option view, the dimarzio's, hipshot bridge (or at least that's what it looks like), planet waves locking tuners, maple fret board, kill switch, and Dunlop strap locks. Ibanez would never offer that for a guitar that is under a grand, hell ESP too. So I have to say Jackson wins this year and I will be ordering one of these ASAP!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

They don't exactly look like the same scale length either.

EDIT: Upon closer inspection of these and the other photographs, it looks as though they are the same. Just in this particular picture the DKA8 (I keep wanting to type RGA8 for some reason) is slightly bigger than the 7 string which throws everything off.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice doubleneck idea


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe only a limited number are going to be available to the European market, I say wait until NAMM.

I just hope the Broderick is not limited Edition.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess us guys who love the OG Jacksons need to still take our money to the Jackson CS or somewhere else 

Another year and no SL2H-7 Pro model or even USA Select.... but these.... smh.


----------



## sear (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it just me or is it just not a Jackson Dinky if it doesn't have a 6-inline headstock?


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2013)

armdias said:


> I don't understand German, but I just found this:
> 
> JACKSON NAMM News 2013 Teil 2  Limited Editions DKA7 & DKA8 | Music Store News
> 
> So, it seems that DKA7 and DKA8 are a limited editon?



They'd fucking better not be limited edition. I will end Jackson if they don't make these full production. They can't get me erect and then leave me to my own devices.


----------



## ShredEmall (Jan 23, 2013)

props to jackson for releasing such a beauty. Didn't expect them to ever release such a sexy guitar. talking about the dka7m. i think about pre-ordering it from musicstore
damn , i was waiting like crazy for the new ESP models but i;ve a feeling that it will be an another "see thru colour line "


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 23, 2013)

Jackson have just updated the site with specs for all models and some info on the Trivium sig too sadly it turns out that the DKA7/8 are both limited edition.  http://www.jacksonguitars.com/en-GB/news/new2013


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2013)

The white Broderick 7 will be mine, And the USA B7 looks damn good too, as well as the Corey sigs.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW








Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK








GIVE THESE TO ME

EDIT: whoops, meant to quote. never been a fan of jackson but i may give these a try!


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 23, 2013)

sear said:


> Is it just me or is it just not a Jackson Dinky if it doesn't have a 6-inline headstock?



My SDK2 has the sls headstock like these. I love them, personally.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky SW



Anyone know where this thing will be price wise?


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Anyone know where this thing will be price wise?



I was doing some comparisons to existing prices on Thomann and US retailers, just comparisons mind you, but if I'm right, it'll be 650-699.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy shit, sweet price


----------



## McKay (Jan 23, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Jackson have just updated the site with specs for all models and some info on the Trivium sig too sadly it turns out that the DKA7/8 are both limited edition.  http://www.jacksonguitars.com/en-GB/news/new2013


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Floyd Rose special on the Broderick Pros? No thank you.


----------



## McKay (Jan 23, 2013)

Where are the UK retailers? I'll get this with financing if it means getting one before they're all gone, but German shops only do it within Germany.

Maybe they'll be bringing out the same kinda stuff but without killswitches tomorrow at namm or something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw the specs were linked above, but I'll post them for the lazy. 








> *Chris Broderick Pro Series Soloist&#8482; 6 and 7*
> 
> When Chris Broderick joined a revitalized Megadeth in 2008, fans were awestruck by his chops. Jackson now honors this metal stalwart with the Chris Broderick Pro Series Soloist, in six-string and seven-string models.
> Both models boast an arch-top mahogany body and through-body maple neck, 12&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets, 25.5&#8221; scale length, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, direct-mount DiMarzio® Chris Broderick signature pickups, Floyd Rose® Special tremolo (Special seven-string tremolo on seven-string model), Jackson die-cast tuners and Dunlop® locking strap buttons. Available in Satin Black and Snow White.










> *Corey Beaulieu USA Signature KV6 and KV7*
> 
> Trivium&#8217;s Corey Beaulieu is a true virtuoso and needs a guitar to keep up with his blindingly fast hands. That&#8217;s why Jackson is excited to honor him and Trivium fans alike with the Corey Beaulieu USA Signature KV, in six-string and seven-string models.
> Both models feature an alder body (AAA flame top on trans finish model), bound through-body quartersawn maple neck, compound-radius, ebony fingerboard with old-school sharkfin inlays, covered Seymour Duncan® Blackout pickups with three-way toggle switching, single volume control, original Floyd Rose tremolo (seven-string tremolo on seven-string model), and Jackson tuners. Available in Gloss Black, Transparent Black and Transparent Red. Includes case.









> *Pro DKA Dinky&#8482; 7 and 8*
> 
> The limited edition Pro DKA Dinky, available in seven-string and eight-string models, features an arch-top alder body, bolt-on maple neck (flat-sawn) with graphite reinforcement, 16&#8221;-radius maple fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and offset position markers (12th-fret shark fin inlay on eight-string model), stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, 26.5&#8221; scale length, dual direct-mount DiMarzio D Activator 7&#8482; pickups (8&#8482;in eight-string model) with five-way switching, single volume and tone controls, momentary kill switch (for stutter effects), recessed Jackson HT-7 seven-string hard-tail string-through bridge (HT-8 in eight-string model), Planet Waves® locking tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. Pro DKA7 available in Satin White; Pro DKA8 available in Metallic Black.










> *USA Select B7MG, USA Select B7MG Deluxe, USA Select B8MG, and USA Select B8MG Deluxe*
> 
> The seven-string B7MG features a beveled alder body, bolt-on quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and oil finish, compound-radius ebony fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and side-dot position markers, 27&#8221; scale length, direct-mount EMG® 707 (neck) and 81-7 (bridge) pickups, Jackson direct-mount HT-7 hard-tail string-through bridge, Jackson-branded Gotoh® tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. The USA Select B7MG Deluxe offers the same specifications as the B7MG, but with a 1-piece neck-thru-body quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and scarf joint. Both models available in Walnut Stain, Au Natural, Satin Black, and Satin Grey. Models include case.
> The eight-string USA Select B8MG features a beveled alder body, bolt-on quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement, compound-radius ebony fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and side-dot position markers, 27&#8221; scale length, direct-mount EMG® 808 pickups, Jackson direct-mount HT-8 hard-tail string-through bridge, Jackson-branded Gotoh tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. The USA Select B8MG Deluxe offers the same specifications as the B8MG, but with a 1-piece neck-thru-body quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and scarf joint. Both models available in Walnut Stain, Au Natural, Satin Black, and Satin Grey. Models include case.








> *JS22-7 DKA Dinky, JS32-7Q Dinky, JS32-8Q Dinky, JS3QM Concert&#8482; Bass, and JS3VQM Concert Bass*
> 
> The JS22-7 DKA Dinky JS Series seven-string features an arch-top basswood body, bolt-on maple neck, 16&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and &#8220;piranha&#8221; inlays, 26.5&#8221; scale length, dual high-output Jackson humbucking pickups, single volume and tone controls, direct-mount hard-tail bridge, and die-cast tuners. Available in Satin Black.
> The JS32-7Q Dinky JS Series seven-string, also available with eight strings as the JS32-8Q Dinky, features an arch-top basswood body with a dazzling quilt maple top, bolt-on maple neck, 16&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and piranha inlays, 26.5&#8221; scale length, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, dual high-output Jackson seven-string humbucking pickups (eight-string on JS32-8Q Dinky), single volume and tone controls, direct-mount Jackson HT-7 (HT-8 on JS32-8Q Dinky) hard-tail bridge, and die-cast tuners. JS32-7Q Dinky available in Natural; JS32-8Q Dinky available in Transparent Red.
> The four-string JS3QM Concert Bass and JS3VQM Concert Bass feature a basswood body with a quilt maple top, super-stable bolt-on maple neck with 24-fret compound-radius rosewood fingerboard, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, 34&#8221; scale length (35&#8221; on the JS3VQM), dual high-output Jackson pickups, two volume controls and three-band active EQ (mid/low/high), high-mass four-string Jackson bridge (five-string on the JS3VQM), and die-cast mini tuners. JS3QM available in Transparent Red and Transparent Blue; JS3VQM available in Transparent Amber and  Transparent Black.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2013)

Would really like to have a DKA7, but since Limited Edition, it will probably be hard to get.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think they just want to test the waters with it the DK7 and DK8. If they do well, they might make them a full time production model.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

They really need to. The limited edition will most likely all be gone by the time I can afford one.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 23, 2013)

the DKA7 has impressed me more than any of the ibanez 7s this year! I think I might snag one when Thomann gets them in stock...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 24, 2013)

Had ordered an SLSXMG in Snow White but cancelled order when nothing materialised after months. Was mulling over a SLAT 7 but still in two minds (really wanted a SW variant). Now a Pro series Broderick with pretty much all the features I want at a reasonable price point. Sold.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 24, 2013)

So the Broderick still has 12" radius, the Beaulieau has wonky inlays, and the rest have awful headstocks... 

They got it right with the SLATX-7s. Yeah, they have EMGs but now that Duncan and BKP are coming out with EMG-sized passives that is no longer a dealbreaker.

The DKA7 looks great, though. If it sell fast they will probably make it a standard model.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Emperoff said:


> So the Broderick still has 12" radius, the Beaulieau has wonky inlays, and the rest have awful headstocks...
> 
> They got it right with the SLATX-7s. Yeah, they have EMGs but now that Duncan and BKP are coming out with EMG-sized passives that is no longer a dealbreaker.
> 
> The DKA7 looks great, though. If it sell fast they will probably make it a standard model.



Maybe some people like the headstocks. (like me)

I hate in-line headstocks


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like the headstock on the 7's and 8's. Gotta have the regular one on the 6's.


----------



## McKay (Jan 25, 2013)

The headstocks have grown on me a lot. I want to see what the heel looks like but nothing from namm is online yet.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 25, 2013)

I emailed Thomann and they told me that the DKA7 will not be available until June


----------



## cronux (Jan 25, 2013)

from what i've seen only the KV7 seems nice but it will definitely be pricey (IMO) and the JS series 8 string seems also ok but the DKA 7 & 8 series look like they've came out of a LEGO factory with that RED FASEL INDUCTOR button, maple necks and really ridiculous inlays...

oh and then this






everything looks great and then i spot THE.DAMN.VOLUME.POT. is in the same position as it is on the COW7 

oh jackson, I am dissapoint 

BUT, a lot of you seem pleased so they did something right


----------



## ShredEmall (Jan 25, 2013)

Talked with musicstore, they told me the dka7 will be available in February, so i preordered it!


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Floyd Rose special on the Broderick Pros? No thank you.


 
I've used floyd specials. The only weak links in the trem are the saddles and the bar (a bit floppy). Both of which are cheap replacements. The base plate is still hardened steel.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 25, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I've used floyd specials. The only weak links in the trem are the saddles and the bar (a bit floppy). Both of which are cheap replacements. The base plate is still hardened steel.



No ebony  

Do they use FR Specials or the better ones on the SL2's?


----------



## bcfox (Jan 25, 2013)

I know this has probably been discussed briefly at some point in history, but it's a rather small, obscure question that I'm not finding anything about in search. What is the deal with the Broderick pick-ups? Are they tweaked DActivators or something totally different? I'm just trying to get a feel for what sets them apart.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 25, 2013)

ShredEmall said:


> Talked with musicstore, they told me the dka7 will be available in February, so i preordered it!



I just did the same thing with Sweetwater. Depending on how limited the run is, these might be gone before NAMM is over. I know a few people who've done the same thing.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 25, 2013)

bcfox said:


> I know this has probably been discussed briefly at some point in history, but it's a rather small, obscure question that I'm not finding anything about in search. What is the deal with the Broderick pick-ups? Are they tweaked DActivators or something totally different? I'm just trying to get a feel for what sets them apart.



I've read that they're re-eq'd DA's, but other than that I haven't found any info. Hopefully we'll know more after NAMM, and perhaps they'll release them. Shit, they're releasing them for everyone else.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> No ebony
> 
> Do they use FR Specials or the better ones on the SL2's?



Most of the Pro Series have the FRT-2000.

I will probably just swap out the special for the OFR, I hear it is a direct replacement.

Also remember, the USA Brodericks were originally going to be limited edition, and according to Matt @ Matt's music they are now full production models. Order enough of the pros and I bet they will become standard production models.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have always love JAcksons.....those dka7 look nice for the price. Would love to play one before I purchase...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## a curry (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG the USA select baritone 7 and 8's my god! Jackson and black water guitars get all my money this year!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 25, 2013)

The B8 and B7 look really good with passives, saddened by the neck pup placement though. Really interesting though, seem like the quality is going to be super high on them.


----------



## a curry (Jan 25, 2013)

What's wrong with the neck pick up placement? I wonder what the price for these will be? Also is it just me or does the 8 string look mor proportional to the body than the 7 string?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

a curry said:


> What's wrong with the neck pick up placement? I wonder what the price for these will be? Also is it just me or does the 8 string look mor proportional to the body than the 7 string?



They range from 1800-2200 depending if you want a neck thru or bolt on neck or dimarzios or EMGs. 

They looks so much better with passives and those flame tops


----------



## a curry (Jan 25, 2013)

Neck through, walnut stain, and dimarzio's


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

a curry said:


> Neck through, walnut stain, and dimarzio's



2100 is my guess


----------



## a curry (Jan 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> 2100 is my guess



Perfect


----------



## linchpin (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow... I left that Ibanez thread angry and ended up here completely blown away... feels like I left my wife and slip into my neighbour's instead... those Jackson look great! count me in.


----------



## a curry (Jan 25, 2013)

That's exactly how I felt! It's a much friendlier vibe over hear!


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 26, 2013)

What happened to the ebony fretboards on the Broderick's? That was one of the main reasons I have been waiting for them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> What happened to the ebony fretboards on the Broderick's? That was one of the main reasons I have been waiting for them



It's a budget guitar.


----------



## bcfox (Jan 26, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> What happened to the ebony fretboards on the Broderick's? That was one of the main reasons I have been waiting for them



First of all, small world. My wife is from Pleasureville. Wow, haha. 

But yeah, JazzHands nailed it. You just won't find much ebony in this price range especially on an artist signature seven string. It's a mess to source, particularly the streak free stuff that most people expect from ebony. The price has really risen in recent years since it's all but extinct in most all countries it was once available. I'm with you, though. I usually hate playing rosewood unless it's a solid rosewood neck, though there are some exceptions.


----------



## a curry (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone know when the USA select baritone soloist will be released?


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 26, 2013)

holy shit, that white 7 with the maple board looks amazing!!!
Do want, I'd just somehow paint the red kill switch black and this guitar would be perfect for me!


----------



## MWC262 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone got prices on these for the US? I'm really liking the Corey Beaulieu's Signature 7!


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 27, 2013)

MWC262 said:


> Anyone got prices on these for the US? I'm really liking the Corey Beaulieu's Signature 7!



So far Gearhounds has only the trans red picture up but the others are a simple google search away, Gearhounds also has the only US pricing for each one specifically. GearHounds - Jackson 2013 Models


----------



## a curry (Jan 27, 2013)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> So far Gearhounds has only the trans red picture up but the others are a simple google search away, Gearhounds also has the only US pricing for each one specifically. GearHounds - Jackson 2013 Models



Damnit I got excited when you said this and then i saw that they didn't have the USA select baritone soloist either...... I need to know when these will be available!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 27, 2013)

i never thought i would want a V shaped guitar as much as i want the corey sig


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 27, 2013)

a curry said:


> Damnit I got excited when you said this and then i saw that they didn't have the USA select baritone soloist either...... I need to know when these will be available!



I probably should have been more specific  But Gearhounds is very good with updating their 'New for...' list so it'll probably end up there in a couple of days.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 27, 2013)

Also here's a video so you guys can see more of the guitar.
NAMM 2013 Jackson Corey Beaulieu Signature - YouTube


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow the Corey 6 string is pretty affordable for the USA Made model, might have to look into it.


----------



## dean_fry (Jan 27, 2013)

sadly no bindings


----------



## MrPowers (Jan 27, 2013)

Just emailed my local shop to see if they can get me one of those DKA7's. That is literally my dream guitar.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 27, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> What happened to the ebony fretboards on the Broderick's? That was one of the main reasons I have been waiting for them



The Pro Series SL2/Q's in roughly the same price range have ebony, and a better Floyd... I don't understand.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> The Pro Series SL2/Q's in roughly the same price range have ebony, and a better Floyd... I don't understand.



They are trying to make it more affordable, so they are aiming under the 1k range. Remember that Chris Broderick might be getting a cut of the pay for each guitar sold. So in order to keep it affordable for the players, they got rid of the ebony and the FRT-2000. 

I could care less about the Ebony, the Floyd special is a little concern, but can easily be replaced.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 27, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> They are trying to make it more affordable, so they are aiming under the 1k range. Remember that Chris Broderick might be getting a cut of the pay for each guitar sold. So in order to keep it affordable for the players, they got rid of the ebony and the FRT-2000.
> 
> I could care less about the Ebony, the Floyd special is a little concern, but can easily be replaced.



Depending on the street price of the Broderick, the Pro Series Soloists are $800-1000. I can understand why, but.that's still sort of lame. That's not to say I don't still want one though.


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 27, 2013)

any word on when this is getting released for US buyers? i really want to try one/more than likely buy one.


----------



## Progfather (Jan 27, 2013)

Damnit. Give me that Metallic Black finish and the white pickups on the Jackson Dinky 7. 

I've been saving for a Petrucci lately, but these new Jacksons are making it harder for me to decide. I must say Jackson has stepped it up this year as far as value and selection goes. Like last year, Ibanez has disappointed me once again. I mean seriously, let's make a new line of guitars strictly based for the "metal" player that uses the same body shape as the RG and the S series, stick some EMG's in there and make it seem like we're offering something completely different. Oh, and we'll use some never before seen finishes: Black. . . And white!


----------



## MrPowers (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when some of these might be shipping out?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 27, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> The Pro Series SL2/Q's in roughly the same price range have ebony, and a better Floyd... I don't understand.


Those looked like rosewood at NAMM. Also a good quality rosewood > cheap dyed ebony.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm def. going to look into getting one of those Pro DK2MHTs I saw on Gearhounds.

That baby blue and maple board looks great.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a budget guitar.


I wouldn't call 1Kish guitars "budget".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I wouldn't call 1Kish guitars "budget".



Compared to the $3200 Broderick, it's a budget guitar.


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Compared to the $3200 Broderick, it's a budget guitar.




meth, not even once.....


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if the DKA series is MIJ given it's limited edition Pro?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 29, 2013)

There are no MIJ Jacksons any more. Only USA, Mexico, Indonesia, and maybe China or India for the cheap stuff.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 29, 2013)

Alright, haven't been following Jackson after I switched to Ibanez and MusicMan... I used to be a Jackson player over a decade ago and loved their MIJ models.

Nevertheless, still got my sights on that DKA7 so going to have to try to get a hold of one as soon as they hit stores.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2013)

That Pro Dinky DKA8 is pretty nice!


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 31, 2013)

For anyone who's curious there's a pretty good view of the heel and back of the body here the placement of the input jack is a little unusual but pretty cool.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Feb 1, 2013)

THANK YOU^ I've been dying to see what the joint was like.


----------



## a curry (Feb 1, 2013)

Just called a local shop the b7mg deluxe neck through with walnut stain and demarzio's is $2100


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 1, 2013)

That white dinky  


This 2013 GAS is unhealthy for my bank account. I have abstained and not bought a guitar since December 2011 

Now I need a job.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Does the JS-32 7Q also have an AANJ? I just want to pick up a backup 7.


----------



## axemanrio (Feb 1, 2013)

Andertons said I'd have to special order the DKA7 if I wanted one and availability is expected in May.


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 1, 2013)

I preordered my dka7 on Andertons and it says their next order is on the 9th of february so hopefully I'll be getting it soon!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Feb 2, 2013)

Found these pics.












Moar here: Jackson Chris Broderick Pro Series Soloist 7 Satin Black 7-s kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Solid body


----------



## McKay (Feb 2, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I preordered my dka7 on Andertons and it says their next order is on the 9th of february so hopefully I'll be getting it soon!



They told me May?


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 2, 2013)

McKay said:


> They told me May?



well you can see that is says 09/02/2013 on their site here: Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky 7-String Electric Guitar in Satin White | Andertons


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 2, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> well you can see that is says 09/02/2013 on their site here: Jackson Pro DKA7 Dinky 7-String Electric Guitar in Satin White | Andertons



So does that mean September 2nd or does the UK write dates like most other places in Europe so that it's February 9th?

I was waiting for the Slatxmg3-7 to come back in stock in matte black and it was originally listed for Feb 8th and when I checked the other day the date jumped to June 10th!!  6 month wait on a production model? And over 2 year wait on my custom... WTF is going on with Jackson? I confirmed that June date with another Jackson dealer and it's correct. Might have to go with a different color or just skip the idea of getting one entirely.


Rev.


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> So does that mean September 2nd or does the UK write dates like most other places in Europe so that it's February 9th?



In the uk 09/02/2013 would mean the 9th of February.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 2, 2013)

the Corey B. models are pretty damn affordable for a USA jackson let alone a signature model


----------



## McKay (Feb 2, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> In the uk 09/02/2013 would mean the 9th of February.



I had a lengthy email chat with them and they told me specifically that it was being delivered in May. If there's only one coming this month and you've already got it, that would suck massively as I would have ordered it by now.


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm probably going to order that Corey Beaulieu signature 7 string KV, but I'm kind of hesitant. I'm not digging the classic inlays and the Trivium "T" on the truss rod cover, despite the fact that I'm a ridiculously big Trivium fan.

I'm gonna see if I can get in contact with Jackson and turn it into a semi custom shop guitar. Either way, it'll look good sitting next to my other pointy V guitars


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 3, 2013)

McKay said:


> I had a lengthy email chat with them and they told me specifically that it was being delivered in May. If there's only one coming this month and you've already got it, that would suck massively as I would have ordered it by now.



I was chatting to them on the phone as well and they said they'd probably get them in may, but they didn't have a specific date, but their site seems to say otherwise now, so I'm not sure what's correct.


----------



## McKay (Feb 3, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I was chatting to them on the phone as well and they said they'd probably get them in may, but they didn't have a specific date, but their site seems to say otherwise now, so I'm not sure what's correct.



Well I've ordered one now anyway. Do you know if they come with a hardcase? Finding a case to fit 26.5" scales is a pain!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Compared to the $3200 Broderick, it's a budget guitar.



Yeah, no.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I was chatting to them on the phone as well and they said they'd probably get them in may, but they didn't have a specific date, but their site seems to say otherwise now, so I'm not sure what's correct.



I went with an American dealer for a DKA8 and May or June is what I got as well. they said Jackson was quoting 120 days for their new NAMM guitars


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 3, 2013)

McKay said:


> Well I've ordered one now anyway. Do you know if they come with a hardcase? Finding a case to fit 26.5" scales is a pain!



I'm not sure, but I hope so! I'm gonna message them and ask them about the date on their site and if it comes with a case or not.

If it doesn't come with a case I hope it fits in my ibanez case. It fits my 26.5 scale rgd anyways.


----------



## dirtool (Feb 3, 2013)

the Jackson Broderick Pro Soloist 7 is great~
but can't stand the scarf joint


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 3, 2013)

dirtool said:


> the Jackson Broderick Pro Soloist 7 is great~
> but can't stand the scarf joint



The scarf joint is why I hate most Jackson's


----------



## axemanrio (Feb 4, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I'm not sure, but I hope so! I'm gonna message them and ask them about the date on their site and if it comes with a case or not.
> 
> If it doesn't come with a case I hope it fits in my ibanez case. It fits my 26.5 scale rgd anyways.


Doesn't come with a hard or soft case but Jackson said close to these guitars being available (May), they may release optional hard cases too.


----------



## Alex6534 (Feb 4, 2013)

I seriously want to try out the DKA7, specs look great and from the look of the neck it seems pretty thin, seriously considering this instead of my 7621


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 4, 2013)

axemanrio said:


> Doesn't come with a hard or soft case but Jackson said close to these guitars being available (May), they may release optional hard cases too.



Andertons called me today and said if they somehow do come in on feb 9th I'll get one the day after they get it, but they said it'll probably come in in april.
Not sure where they've gotten feb 9th from...
and shame about the lack of free case.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 4, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> The scarf joint is why I hate most Jackson's



I've heard this a bunch of times from people and I really do not understand. Sure, in theory it isn't quite as strong as having a volute back there but if you don't whack your headstock against stuff I don't see the problem. We all have our preferences though.



anunnaki said:


> Andertons called me today and said if they somehow do come in on feb 9th I'll get one the day after they get it, but they said it'll probably come in in april.
> Not sure where they've gotten feb 9th from...
> and shame about the lack of free case.



I'd be very surprised if these show up on time. I love Jacksons but they are NEVER good about getting new models out in a timely manner. The free cases seem to be only coming with USA Selects these days


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone know when they will hit the US stores?


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I've heard this a bunch of times from people and I really do not understand.



I also hate the look of the scarf joint - just the look of it. I know the glue used today is uber strong and the reversing of the grain for strength and all that or whatever. But just seeing that crescent shaped line up the back of the neck under the headstock starting area is a turn off.

Of course, it would never prevent me from getting a guitar I liked, but if there were similar options without the scarf joint, such as 3+ piece neck or painted neck I prefer those. Yes, I would prefer a painted gloss neck over a natural finish scarf joint neck  


Rev.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 5, 2013)

I dont know if it was the setups or just the fact that they have the Jackson touch but when I held these at NAMM I must admit that they were amongst the nicest $1000 range 7s Ive held in a while. Nicer than premium or ltd IMO


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 5, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Anyone know when they will hit the US stores?



I ordered my DKA7 from Sweetwater. Brandon told me they're scheduled to get them late May or early June.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I dont know if it was the setups or just the fact that they have the Jackson touch but when I held these at NAMM I must admit that they were amongst the nicest $1000 range 7s Ive held in a while. Nicer than premium or ltd IMO



Have you played a COW7? How'd they compare?


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 5, 2013)

tasty.


----------



## javydlf (Feb 12, 2013)

I just ordered my DKA7, guy at Fender said there was very few left for order, only 100 being made total  

US retail was $949! not baaaad

This will be my first seven. I am pumped.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 12, 2013)

I cant wait to try all these new jacksons out.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 12, 2013)

javydlf said:


> I just ordered my DKA7, guy at Fender said there was very few left for order, only 100 being made total
> 
> US retail was $949! not baaaad
> 
> This will be my first seven. I am pumped.



$949? You definitely overpaid man. I was quoted $849 as MAP. I even talked my retailer down below that.


----------



## javydlf (Feb 13, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> $949? You definitely overpaid man. I was quoted $849 as MAP. I even talked my retailer down below that.



yeah probably. I couldn't get a small retailer to give me the time of day and I didn't want it to pass me by, so I ended up having to deal with freakin Guitar Center.

List was $1399, cost around $475.

I am not one to haggle on a special order item, that's when they usually say F off.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 13, 2013)

javydlf said:


> yeah probably. I couldn't get a small retailer to give me the time of day and I didn't want it to pass me by, so I ended up having to deal with freakin Guitar Center.
> 
> List was $1399, cost around $475.
> 
> I am not one to haggle on a special order item, that's when they usually say F off.




Screw that man. This is why I deal with Sweetwater. They are ALWAYS good to me. I believe Guitar Center will still do price matching afterwards. You should do what you gotta do and have them refund the difference. Seriously.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 13, 2013)

McKay said:


> Well I've ordered one now anyway. Do you know if they come with a hardcase? Finding a case to fit 26.5" scales is a pain!


there's always the SKB XL?


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 19, 2013)

how heavy do these come in at? i have picked up some charvel pro mods lately that weigh a ton


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 19, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> there's always the SKB XL?



Gator also make an XL ABS molded case that isn't very expensive, is really well made and fits my 27" guitars with room to spare


----------



## sleepy502 (Apr 20, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah, no.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oqgnKgwDsk

At that price point you are paying for a name or a boutique guitar. Boutique doesn't always mean better playability or quality, my $1000 AW-7 plays fucking beautifully. Hell my $400 h-401 plays amazingly.


----------



## AhsanU (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone's interested - I ordered a Jackson KV6 in trans black (Corey's signature model) and it's made to order. It takes around 4-6 months but it's more like 4 months. I ordered last month and I'm getting it around August. 

If you guys are looking for information regarding any Jackson guitars, the guys over at Gearhounds are very intelligent and helpful. I'm even discussing a custom shop Jackson with them at the moment and things will probably go smoothly. I had no problems ordering the KV6 from them, I can't imagine them hassling me over anything!


----------



## vulgarbeef (May 23, 2013)

Just ordered the last DKA7 I could find in the UK from Andertons

They said they're coming in June 20th


----------



## MrGreed0101 (Jun 24, 2013)

vulgarbeef said:


> Just ordered the last DKA7 I could find in the UK from Andertons
> 
> They said they're coming in June 20th



Hi i'm new in the SS authority's forum because i've just preorder my DKA7 from andertons  

BUT...
They've just send me an email to tell me that the Jackson will be mine in October!!! 

does anyone has the same problem?

PS: SRY for my english i'm french...


----------



## MrPowers (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine just shipped last friday and is supposed to be at my door on Wednesday. But I ordered from a US website (obviously).


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 24, 2013)

MrGreed0101 said:


> Hi i'm new in the SS authority's forum because i've just preorder my DKA7 from andertons
> 
> BUT...
> They've just send me an email to tell me that the Jackson will be mine in October!!!
> ...



I pre-ordered a DKA7 from andertons as well back in february or something and I thought I'd be getting it within a few weeks, but then they kept putting back the date that they were gonna get in so I cancelled my order. If you really want it, i'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 24, 2013)

MrPowers said:


> Mine just shipped last friday and is supposed to be at my door on Wednesday. But I ordered from a US website (obviously).



Who did you order through? I haven't heard squat about mine yet.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 24, 2013)

MrPowers said:


> Mine just shipped last friday and is supposed to be at my door on Wednesday. But I ordered from a US website (obviously).



Wait, your what shipped Friday? DKA something?


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Wait, your what shipped Friday? DKA something?



HAH! I have a credit card in the mail thats gonna be here thurs. I bet you one guitar that if I order an RG7321 it will be here before yours.


----------



## MrPowers (Jun 24, 2013)

My DKA7 shipped last Friday. FedEx says it's supposed to be here this Wednesday.

I ordered it through Gearhounds.

Edit: Scratch that, I just checked again and it says it's supposed to be here tomorrow now. I guess we'll see.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 25, 2013)

They've even added 7s and 8s to the JS Series. Looks like Jackson is serious about it.

Has anyone actually SEEN a Pro Series Broderick?


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Jul 25, 2013)

I ordered my DKA 7 from Gearhounds back in April and haven't heard ANYTHING :/


----------



## sakeido (Jul 25, 2013)

that's weird I got my DKA8 before anybody got the DKA7s 

you guys are in for some sweet guitars though, the 8 is great


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweetwater for my DKA7 in, and it's ready to go. I'm going to have to wait a few weeks to take delivery though since I'm in the process of moving across the country.


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 26, 2013)

really interested in the js22-7 for a modding platform (refinish,pickups,wiring,tuners,nut) 26.5 scale 16 radius. $199! hard to go wrong..but it would be nice to hear from someone who has put hands on one just to get some input on if the bare bones of the guitar are solid.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody tried one of these?
Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA - Thomann UK
It looks awesome for the price, the thing that worries me is playability. I've had a JS and it wasn't any good at all


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Man I like the old Jackson head stock way better , than hockey head stock. I don't really like these new head stocks at all.


----------



## vilk (Jul 31, 2013)

chopshop777 said:


> Man I like the old Jackson head stock way better , than hockey head stock. I don't really like these new head stocks at all.



my sentiments exactly. I mean, it's cool if they want to make some new headstocks or whatever, but please at least make SOME stuff with the old one.


----------



## keevre (Aug 15, 2013)

UncurableZero said:


> Anybody tried one of these?
> Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA - Thomann UK
> It looks awesome for the price, the thing that worries me is playability. I've had a JS and it wasn't any good at all



I have bought that one and I think it's a good guitar for the price. The thing is, I just found out that the JS32-8Q only costs more 15 which is awesome for an 8 string guitar IMO! (even though I don't think I can handle 8 strings right now)


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 16, 2013)

For anyone who's waiting to hear back on their DKA: I just got the call from GearHounds that my DKA7 will be shipping out on Monday.

I believe they told me they had one more DKA7 in their warehouse, and that they had two more coming in October.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 16, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> my sentiments exactly. I mean, it's cool if they want to make some new headstocks or whatever, but please at least make SOME stuff with the old one.



Problem with the classic Jackson headstock is that it scales poorly with an increased number of strings.







If you were to rest that on the ground standing up on the side of the body, the headstock is so long that it would actually rest on the tip.

Personally, I'm partial to the SLS headstock on Jacksons with more than 6 strings.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a js22-7 on order for a cheap ($199 brand new!) modding platform  still hasnt come in but went into the store today and they had gotten the js32-7 dinky's (natural quilted one $399) in. Tried one out and was very impressed! Very nicely built more or less flawless, great neck! even sounded "ok" with the stock pickups! Hopefully when they get my js22-7 it will be equally nice (then when I sparkle it and put in new pickups and tuners..it should be all kinds of awesome!)

--edit--

got a update today..apprerently the js22-7 is going to be 2 more months!!..kinda lame...there 2013 guitars might arrive just before 2014...


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 25, 2013)

All I want is one of those cheaper 7s to have a floyd and I'd buy it in a heartbeat... or rather, whenever I have money... which is likely to be never now that I'm a grad student, haha...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

I am currently thinking about the JS32-7Q, the quilted maple and basswood one with the 26,5" scale length... How many have tried them and can tell me what the quality is like? How heavy is it? How does it sound unplugged? Does it feel or look cheap? 

I am a bit concerned with the volume pot placement. I am the guy who always ends up accidentally turning the volume down on strats while playing because it's too close to the strings. I like the placement better on the JS22 one, but it looks really cheap in my opinion. Also, pure basswood? Nope! Not into it!


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 7, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> I am currently thinking about the JS32-7Q, the quilted maple and basswood one with the 26,5" scale length... How many have tried them and can tell me what the quality is like? How heavy is it? How does it sound unplugged? Does it feel or look cheap?
> 
> I am a bit concerned with the volume pot placement. I am the guy who always ends up accidentally turning the volume down on strats while playing because it's too close to the strings. I like the placement better on the JS22 one, but it looks really cheap in my opinion. Also, pure basswood? Nope! Not into it!



My best sounding guitar is basswood with a maple bolt on neck. Members on here have said good things about the JS guitars.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> My best sounding guitar is basswood with a maple bolt on neck. Members on here have said good things about the JS guitars.



Not knocking basswood, I love my RG, but it's not what I'm after. The JS32-Q7 has a basswood body, but with a quilted maple top, which is what intrigues me...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are the Chris Broderick Pro guitars? I don't see them on Jackson's website.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Sep 8, 2013)

DaddleCecapitation said:


> Where are the Chris Broderick Pro guitars? I don't see them on Jackson's website.



Probably not released yet.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 8, 2013)

that new headstock does not look really nice to me


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm getting my DKA7 this month, and I can't wait, I ordered it from my local luthier/music store ! I'm hoping that the bad DKA7s that appeared on this forum are just lemons :/


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Not knocking basswood, I love my RG, but it's not what I'm after. The JS32-Q7 has a basswood body, but with a quilted maple top, which is what intrigues me...



It will sound great. The maple top and arch top is built to balance out the warmth of the rosewood fretboard. The guitar won't sound too snappy but not too dark either. It'll be a very balanced instrument so if you get some pups that are as balanced and maybe concentrated in mids it'll sing. It's cheap enough to mess around with so it's well worth it imo. I'm thinking about getting it for these very reasons as a back up seven.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> It will sound great. The maple top and arch top is built to balance out the warmth of the rosewood fretboard. The guitar won't sound too snappy but not too dark either. It'll be a very balanced instrument so if you get some pups that are as balanced and maybe concentrated in mids it'll sing. It's cheap enough to mess around with so it's well worth it imo. I'm thinking about getting it for these very reasons as a back up seven.



I'm going to go for an RGD 7421 after careful consideration, and then I'll probably get that Jackson later because WHY THE HELL WOULDN'T I


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool. I have an RGD2127fx on the way


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Not knocking basswood, I love my RG, but it's not what I'm after. The JS32-Q7 has a basswood body, but with a quilted maple top, which is what intrigues me...




I could be wrong but I think its a maple top with a quilted veneer, thats what it looked like to me at least.

And Like I said in an earlier post they have a couple of the js32-7q at the music store right by me. I tried them out and they are nice guitars for $400. I found it quite light but it balanced nicely, the finish looked great and the fretwork/binding was nice and clean. The pickups sounded ok but obviously need to be replaced.

I only had 5-10 minutes with it but it seemed like a pretty solid guitar.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> I could be wrong but I think its a maple top with a quilted veneer, thats what it looked like to me at least.
> 
> And Like I said in an earlier post they have a couple of the js32-7q at the music store right by me. I tried them out and they are nice guitars for $400. I found it quite light but it balanced nicely, the finish looked great and the fretwork/binding was nice and clean. The pickups sounded ok but obviously need to be replaced.
> 
> I only had 5-10 minutes with it but it seemed like a pretty solid guitar.



Looking at the bevels in the cutaway, it looks like a thick maple top actually. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Draceius (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about the Chris broderick Pro series coming in, any shipments or anyone picked one up?


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Looking at the bevels in the cutaway, it looks like a thick maple top actually. I might be wrong though.



This is correct. It does have a thick maple top, but the quilt is a veneer on top.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 8, 2013)

^thats what I said 

ps: nutkick?..I love it!! some of these make me chuckle


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> This is correct. It does have a thick maple top, but the quilt is a veneer on top.



oooooh, I see! It just isn't quilted all the way through! That's clever though, I can live with that 

The important bit is that it's maple


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 9, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Chris broderick Pro series coming in, any shipments or anyone picked one up?



I don't have an answer for any UK dealers, but I do know that California based Gearhounds just received theres.... the owner of Gearhounds tried to give me one of these as a direct replacement for the DKA7 but I wasn't about to get another Mexican made Jackson lol


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 14, 2013)

I took a closer look at one of the js32-7Q they had in the music store today and it actually looked to me like it was just a veneer :/ I had looked at one a couple weeks ago and thought at the time it looked like a maple cap with a veneer but the one I looked at today definately looked to me to just be a thin veneer with no maple cap...which is actually pretty lame  

If it does have a maple cap in there somewhere it certainly isnt very thick.

Also the one I looked at today was a different one than the one I tried out a couple of weeks ago and the fit & finish wasnt as nice on this one, neck binding had a few little less than perfect areas and the neck pocket could have been tighter...it still played pretty nicely.

still looking forward to getting my js22-7 because im hoping it will still be a pretty decent guitar for $200 but there do seem to be a few little QC issues and possibly some spec shenanigans with some models in this new line...


----------



## Martijn (Aug 2, 2015)

I found this topic from 2013 when I was looking for reviews of the jackson JS32-7. There is little to be dounf on Google. But I was wondering what your experience with this guitar is ? Someone offerd me a JS32-7 second hand.Thx  (except for the last post above..)


----------

